# Dior



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 6, 2006)

My new Dior Bag!! A very (very) early Xmas present from my parents!!! I just love it. Not the best pics, but I couldn't wait to get home to take pics w/ my cam so I just used my cell phone!

I love it!!!


----------



## Lady_MAC (Sep 6, 2006)

Yay! Dior!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 6, 2006)

oh sooooper cute jen! ya gotta love dior


----------



## sexypuma (Sep 7, 2006)

sooo cute! and great colour for fall/winter.


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 7, 2006)

a*dior*able ;D


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 7, 2006)

That is a gorgeous bag! Makes me think of Gwen Stefani. You would rock that bag with a nice shade of red lipstick on your lips!
I have the Dior Saddle in Girly Blossom, and LOVE it. You will use that bag forever (just be careful of the velcro opening... weird how they use such a flimsy closure on such a $$$$ bag!). Congrats!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 7, 2006)

OMG I love it!!!  That's is the cutest bag I've seen this season - I'm wicked jealous haha


----------



## n_c (Nov 7, 2006)

very nice bag...lovely parents too!


----------



## micky_mouse (Nov 7, 2006)

oh me its so lovely oh i want one its so cute your so lucky
you dont know by chance where they got it do you?i got a dior purse online and it was fake...and i am looking for the actually one this time and hope i dont get a fake again


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Nov 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_That is a gorgeous bag! Makes me think of Gwen Stefani. You would rock that bag with a nice shade of red lipstick on your lips!
I have the Dior Saddle in Girly Blossom, and LOVE it. You will use that bag forever (just be careful of the velcro opening... weird how they use such a flimsy closure on such a $$$$ bag!). Congrats!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, that's always seemed strange to me too! Velcro...hmmmm. Why not something better?


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Nov 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *micky_mouse* 

 
_oh me its so lovely oh i want one its so cute your so lucky
you dont know by chance where they got it do you?i got a dior purse online and it was fake...and i am looking for the actually one this time and hope i dont get a fake again_

 
Well, they actually got it from a friend of theirs. She's a crazy shopoholic. Buys designer everything, uses it a few times then sells everything on ebay for like 1/2 price. So they bought it from her!
I don't know her ebay screen name, i'll ask my parents about it for ya...


----------



## micky_mouse (Nov 20, 2006)

sweet thanks hun


----------



## makeupfenatic (Dec 1, 2006)

oooo i love it!


----------

